# ventriculomegaly



## Sharon Blank (Jan 10, 2012)

I know what this is but I am having trouble finding a diagnosis code for this.

Would someone be willing to walk me through how they arrived at a diagnosis for this condition? Please.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jan 10, 2012)

429.3 if the location is heart.


----------



## talukdar.c (Mar 1, 2014)

What ICD code to use when it is cerebral ventriculomegaly in elderly?


----------



## lorrpb (Mar 2, 2014)

You need to recognize that "megaly" is enlargement.
Index main term Enlargement gives subterm for heart and code 429.3. It also cross references you to main term
Hypertrophy, cardiac
which gives the same code.



talukdar.c said:


> What ICD code to use when it is cerebral ventriculomegaly in elderly?


Hypertrophy, brain


----------



## Bayyapureddy.rakesh (Apr 7, 2014)

Usefull description Lorraine.


----------

